# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Kendall - dịu mát ngoại ô Miami

## nguyetnt

Kendall là một khu ngoại ô của Miami và được xem là một trong những nơi đến lý tưởng và an toàn bên cạnh bờ biển xinh đẹp này. Từ Kendall, du khách có thể lái xe một cách dễ dàng đến các điểm giải trí như công viên Haulover Beach Park, Lummus Park Beach và bến cảng Miami. Những địa danh nổi tiếng khác như là công viên Bill Baggs Cape Florida State Park và Biscayne National Park cũn thu hút rất nhiều sự chú ý của dư luận quốc tế.

 

Trên phương diện thực tế, Kendall là một cộng đồng ngoại ô chưa hợp nhất nằm ở Miami thuộc Miami – Dade County, Florida. Tổng dân số được chính phủ ghi nhận vào năm 2009 là 75.038 người. Tổng diện tích của Kendall là 16,3 mét vuông, trong đó đất chiếm 16,1 và phần còn lại là nước. Khí hậu tại đây vô cùng thoáng mát và dễ chịu. Mùa hè thường ấm áp và ẩm ướt trong khi mùa đông thường có khí trời lạnh hơn so với các vùng ven biển. Kendall con được biết đến là nơi trú ngụ lớn nhất của cộng đồng người Mỹ Colombia ở Florida. Các điểm tham quan chính của Kendall là Vườn Fairchild Tropical Garden, Miami Seaquarium, Miami Metrozoo…


 





Nếu như bạn muốn được thư giãn hay tổ chức các buổi dã ngoại ngoài trời thì công viên Tropical Park là lựa chọn tốt nhất. Đây là một trong những công viên lớn nhất của thị trấn. Nó có đến tất cả bốn cái hồ rộng mênh mông, ngoài ra còn có khu vực dành riêng cho các bộ môn thể thao như bóng đá, bóng chuyền, sân bóng rổ…, bơi lội, câu cá, tắm nắng, chèo thuyền, đua xe đạp, đua thuyền…vô vàn các thú tiêu khiển giải trí sẽ lấp đầy ngày nghỉ của bạn với những kỷ niệm khó quên.




Còn nếu như bạn yêu thích động vật thì Miami MetroZoo là nơi lý tưởng nhất dành riêng cho bạn. Tọa lạc ở phía nam của Miami – Dade County, ngôi nhà sở thú này chứa hơn 1.200 các loài động vật khác nhau đủ mọi chủng loại trên thế giới và đây cũng là vườn thú cận nhiệt đới duy nhất có mặt ở Mỹ. MetroZoo rộng khoảng 3 km2 và tiếp tục được mở rộng.






Trong vòng bán kính sáu dặm, du khách sẽ phải lóa mắt trước các dãy nhà hàng, khách sạn sang trọng với tiện nghi sang trọng và đắt tiền. Cộng đồng Coconut Grove tại đây cũng thường xuyên tổ chức các lễ hội âm nhạc độc đáo thâu đêm suốt sáng. Khi thật sự đặt chân đến nay, bạn mới cảm nhận được hết vẻ đẹp tinh tế trong mỗi con người và từng cảnh vật của vùng đất thuộc về Miami.

----------


## h20love

một vẻ đẹp lung linh huyền ảo.

----------

